# Dumbass Humor/Humour.



## Michael. (Jul 22, 2013)

.

Do not try this at home





.​


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 22, 2013)

Michael. said:


> .
> 
> Do not try this at home
> 
> ...



Good grief...it's scary that they walk among us


----------



## TICA (Jul 23, 2013)

Reminds me of the "funniest videos" shows on TV.  I can't watch them as the videos are normally of someone doing something stupid and by sheer luck only, not getting hurt.  I don't see anything funny about them.


----------



## Michael. (Jul 23, 2013)

.














.​


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 23, 2013)

_All funny:lofl::lofl:_


----------

